# Pompano technique?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

I see a lot of people posting reports but all seem to be from set baits. Does anyone use pompano jigs with success from the surf or more of a pier or boat tactic?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I jig while I have my set baits out. Its pretty easy and pays off well in the surf. you also can catch flounder, redfish, bluefish, and Spanish while doing it


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I only get to fish a few days a year in the surf, but I catch more on Doc's Goofy jigs & the handmade ones from Half Hitch than on bait.

I personally think being in the right area is more important than what you use.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I use jigs when the water is clear.
You can cover a lot more ground with a jig than with a drop rig, chance of presenting to a hungry fish is much greater.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

I really do enjoy fishing the jig a lot more and covering water. Catching a lot of diff species is what it's all about to me anyhow. Just hadn't seen any reports with them thought maybe they weren't the hot ticket this yr.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Michael f sights said:


> I only get to fish a few days a year in the surf, but I catch more on Doc's Goofy jigs & the handmade ones from Half Hitch than on bait.
> 
> I personally think being in the right area is more important than what you use.




Sorry if off subject, but where do you find the docs goofy jigs? Does anyone around here carry them?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tie a 2-3ft 4lb leader to my main line. With a teaser on the leader and then a banna jig. The teaser freely can go up and down the leader and when pomps are thick. I'll get them both on the teaser and banna jig at the same time.


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

*Color and size for the surf vs pier*

What size and color goofy or banana jig are ya using?
I assume its tipped with shrimp or fish bites.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

3/8 to 1/2oz for distance casting.
Most do not tip them. You keep the jig moving. The Pompano see the poof of sand when the jig hits bottom and then hits the teaser above the jig.
Ball jigs are great for distance casting.








Goofy swim jig styles offer great action on the fall but limit casting distance.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn those look awesome. 

You tie them all yourself?


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

barefootin said:


> 3/8 to 1/2oz for distance casting.
> Most do not tip them. You keep the jig moving. The Pompano see the poof of sand when the jig hits bottom and then hits the teaser above the jig.
> Ball jigs are great for distance casting.
> 
> ...



I was at Navarre Beach fishing with sandfleas and fresh dead shrimp and did not get a bite. The people around me had the same bait and no bites.

A guy pulled up and fished between us and was throwing the lure at the top of this post. He caught 3 pomps withing 10 min and we were shaking our heads.

Where can I buy these lures? Ive never seen them in the places I go to purchase surf rigs and tackle.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Source for Goofy Jigs;

http://www.fishingheadquarters.net/orgojig.html


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Ear ball jigs are about all I throw in the surf. If I have the wind to my back or have close range targets I will use a swim or goofy style jig. Even with the goofy jig most all of the hookups are on the teaser. The small ear balls can be hard to source since they are a pita to pour...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

barefootin said:


> *Ear ball jigs are about all I throw in the surf.* If I have the wind to my back or have close range targets I will use a swim or goofy style jig. Even with the goofy jig most all of the hookups are on the teaser. The small ear balls can be hard to source since they are a pita to pour...


What weights are best? 

Do you mean 'ear ball jigs' with duster/teaser?


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I use mostly 1/2 oz ear balls jig heads with a #2 short shank hook connected by 2 split rings and a swivel. I tie in crimped nylon or estaz to create the teaser. Some small plastic grubs work as well.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael f sights said:


> Source for Goofy Jigs;
> 
> http://www.fishingheadquarters.net/orgojig.html


Thanks, Im going to place an order!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

barefootin said:


> I use mostly 1/2 oz ear balls jig heads with a #2 short shank hook connected by 2 split rings and a swivel. I tie in crimped nylon or estaz to create the teaser. Some small plastic grubs work as well.


Thanks. :notworthy:


----------

